
Ask HN: Most Hacker Friendly Smartwatch - gnur
Over the last years I&#x27;ve been looking at ways to easily track stuff in my life. From the most mundane like time I wake up, when I leave for work, when I arrive, every poopy diaper, nightly bottle, job change, etc.<p>I&#x27;ve built a backend in Google App Engine (for HA, with sync to plain text locally), that uses tags to easily convey this information and allows additional information in plain text, geo location and float values.<p>But I&#x27;ve noticed that I need a lower friction input method. Since most of these things are recurring, a heuristic frecent list of tags to choose from will be enough in 90% of the cases, I thought a smart watch where I can choose the tags from that posts to my backend would be ideal.<p>What platform would be the easiest (and cheapest)?<p>I&#x27;ve got quite some experience with Go, JS, python, bash, but I&#x27;m not opposed to learning something new.
======
tjelen
[https://www.pine64.org/pinetime/](https://www.pine64.org/pinetime/) maybe?

